# Logitech ue boombox charger jack not working.



## kingafa (Dec 18, 2012)

Recently purchased a used logitech ue boombox online but did not come with the charger. It works fine when i turn it on but needed to find a wire to replace the missing one when the battery runs out so i replaced it with a different set of speakers wire. But i see no indication its charging and cant play music while the wire is plugged in. Until i pull it out and them it starts playing again..is it faulty or should i look for a different wire to replace it with?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Does the charger actually work and is it the correct specs?


----------



## kingafa (Dec 18, 2012)

Dogg said:


> Does the charger actually work and is it the correct specs?


Well yes it does work and its the right voltage aswell i checked both the jack input and charger. Any ideas ?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Just to point out the obvious (no offense meant), the bottom port in the picture above is the AC input.

With that said, faulty power pack, wrong connector on the power pack, or the boombox is faulty.


----------

